# Propiconazole Application



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

Looking to put down some PPZ 14.3 today, liquid app, to control some active disease. Should i let the application sit on the turf blades a couple days if I can or water it in? High temps and humidity through mid week next week here in Ohio so id like to water.

Side note, I put down some Heritage G about 10 days ago if applicable in any regard.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Let it sit for about 8 hours then water. It will then go into the soil and get picked up by the roots, so it's not wasted - there's granular formulations of propiconazole out there.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

If what you're treating is a foliar disease, let it sit. If root, water it in. Propiconizal, and azoxystrobin too, is systemic and can be taken up by the roots and translocate upward in the plant. It doesn't move downward though.

That said, what are trying to treat? Do you have a game plan? I only ask because typically, fungicides are either applied together or rotated more than 10 days apart. Depending on what you're treating and how much you applied, the azoxystrobin should give you more than 10 days of control.


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

It looks like brown patch. My plan was to treat together, but the PPZ was out of stock so didnt ship with my Heritage, but disease was active so i wanted to get it down. I just got the PPZ and I'm gonna be traveling for several days so wanted to get down as a preventative measure now while im absent... should i just hold off for another week or so? Its not crazy but is worse than it was 10 days ago when i put Heritage down.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I prefer Azoxystrobin for active brown patch as it seems to knock it out faster. Propiconazole will work too but seems a lot slower. I also think foliar apps work better on brown patch than granular.


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

ForsheeMS said:


> I prefer Azoxystrobin for active brown patch as it seems to knock it out faster. Propiconazole will work too but seems a lot slower. I also think foliar apps work better on brown patch than granular.


Thanks for the tip! My Azoxy app was granular so i watered in in, figured that could take a bit longer but what i had. Wondered if better to put the liquid app down and let it sit on the foliage. I got a big bag of Heritage G left so I'll prolly keep using that down the road. Regardless of what it is, it definately is a foliar disease tho.


----------



## maynardGkeynes (May 23, 2017)

Isn't Heritage G active for 30 days? It's so broad spectrum, and so effective I'm not sure what propic. adds. The fact that it apparently didn't help much makes me wonder if you actually have fungus disease. Many things, including summer heat stress, can look like brown patch. Why do you think it's BP/fungus?


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

I'll send some pics when im back home... gone for the weekend. I dont think its been long enough to let the Heritage work so i didnt put anything g else down and am gonna let it work.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Just remember that fungicides are not like fertilizer. You don't see immediate results. The grass has to grow out new healthy growth before the lawn will look better. It usually takes several mows before the new green growth is visible. Get down and look at some areas. If any lesions are visible they should be on the top of the blades. The new growth at the bottom should look nice and clean. Until you cut off all the diseased old growth the lawn will look worse.


----------

